# fat women are having more sex



## superodalisque (Jan 6, 2014)

this study flies in the face about what we think we know about fat women and their sexual attractiveness and sexual activity:

*OSU study: Heavier women have more sex*

http://www.gazettetimes.com/news/local/article_cde402ea-6016-5164-9dbb-a595a114ed5a.html

Defying stereotypes about overweight women and sexuality, a new study has revealed that obese women actually report more sexual encounters with men than normal-weight women.

The award-winning study, which was released in the September issue of Obstetrics and Gynecology, was led by Bliss Kaneshiro of University of Hawaii, but also included work by Prof. Marie Harvey of Oregon State University.

Harvey said the study will help health practitioners overcome stereotypes about sexual activity and body type and will hopefully lead to a lowering of unintended pregnancies and sexually transmitted infections in overweight women, whom clinicians and doctors may falsely assume are not as sexually active as their thinner counterparts.

"As weight demographics in our country continue to increase, we're thinking about disease prevention and wondering how weight affects sexual behavior," Harvey said.

Kaneshiro was the lead author and used the work for her Masters of Public Health thesis. Harvey was brought in for her expertise on sexuality and reproduction issues.

The study used existing data gathered by the National Survey of Family Growth, and focused on heterosexual, penetrative sexual encounters that could potentially lead to pregnancies or disease transmission. Nearly 8,000 women were involved in the survey.

Harvey admitted that she had preconceived notions about women's weight negatively affecting their sexual encounters, in part based on previous studies which suggested obese women were more impaired in sexual function and quality.

However, the new data clearly revealed that larger body mass does not lower sexual activity. Data revealed that 92 percent of overweight women reported having intercourse with men, while 87 percent of women with normal body mass said the same.

"It goes to the need to approach every woman as you provide prevention programs and services," Harvey said, "to understand that all women are potentially sexually active."

Because the study was based on pre-existing numbers, there were some limitations to the amount and type of data the researchers could use. Harvey would like to see a follow-up study that questioned women more closely about the quality and satisfaction levels of their sexual experiences.

"These are very objective measures," she said of the current data. "It probably begs for more qualitative studies  to better understand the quality of relationships."

This could also help determine whether women were engaging in protective behaviors during their sexual encounters, and could lead to further data that could be used to lower sexually transmitted infections and unintended pregnancy.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jan 6, 2014)

I am not surprised at all. I know plenty of BBWs who get around sexually quite a bit.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 9, 2014)

Being an SSBBW, I've always been very sexual. I have never been embarrassed by my size, therefore I've never allowed it to limit me sexually.  :happy:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 9, 2014)

This is an interesting study, not only for what it says, but for what it doesn't say. First off, the study is a report on the percentage of women who say they had sex with a man; this is not necessarily the same as the percentage of women who _have_ had sex with a man. In some communities virgins are looked down on as losers; in others they are highly prized. The attitudes of the community may influence some people's answers; what is the margin of error for this study? Even the language of the report is obscure: the first sentence reports that "obese women report more sexual encounters..." while further on we discover that "92 percent of overweight women reported having intercourse with men..." How did the survey decide who is obese and who is overweight? If they used the BMI, then "obese" and "overweight" refer to two distinct groups. I'm assuming that the 87% and 92% figures refer to any subject who reported ever having sex with a man in her life. Sex with a man? Were there no gay women involved? Or were the subjects not asked about their sexual preference? This might be important for assessing the results. I suspect that at least some of these concerns were addressed in the original article, which I haven't read (but will try to track down). Has anyone seen the original, or has anyone more detailed information about the study?


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jan 10, 2014)

This study, while general-sounding, is great to read about. It reminds me of an observation made on a blog I read, how while obesity rates in America have risen, the birth rate has risen as well. Looks like people aren't too dissuaded by bigger curves! 



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Being an SSBBW, I've always been very sexual. I have never been embarrassed by my size, therefore I've never allowed it to limit me sexually.  :happy:



And this is what I mean when I've said your personality is just plain beautiful, Charlotte. The simple perspective of someone who loves themselves, is something that _can_ be shared and learned.


----------



## loveembig (Jan 10, 2014)

This is an old study and the way it is presented in the article isnt exactly accurate. The findings were ultimately used to indicate that fat women engage in unprotected sex more often than thin women, had more unwanted pregnancies and higher rates of STDs. It has been used to smear fat women as being unable to control their impulsivity and makes them look like poor decision makers. It just perpetuates the popular bullshit idea that fat chicks are damaged goods. 

Not at all a very flattering picture but what can you expect from the current anti-fat societal climate.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 11, 2014)

92% of obese women report having sex with men. I believe that I have heard that about 1 in 10 people are homosexual. So the conclusion would seem to be that every hetrosexual and bisexual fat woman is getting (having opportunities to engage in sexual activities with members of the opposite sex.)


----------



## bigmac (Jan 11, 2014)

Reminded me of an old Canadian study that found women from the Province of Newfoundland were the country's fattest and that they also had the most sex.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 11, 2014)

Sex is easy. Give me an article that says, "Fat women more likely to be in a long term committed relationship" and then I'll be impressed


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah, I was going to say that I never had trouble finding someone to have sex with. 



FatAndProud said:


> Sex is easy. Give me an article that says, "Fat women more likely to be in a long term committed relationship" and then I'll be impressed


----------



## bigmac (Jan 12, 2014)

Here's an interesting article related to this topic:

http://www.alternet.org/im-fat-40-and-single-and-ive-been-getting-laid-crazy


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2014)

Great article, thanks so much for sharing.






bigmac said:


> Here's an interesting article related to this topic:
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/im-fat-40-and-single-and-ive-been-getting-laid-crazy


----------



## Weeze (Jan 12, 2014)

I love "shocking" ignorant people with my sex life. Yep, i'm really fat. Yep, I totally get laid all I want. And guess what? I get laid by conventionally attractive people too!


----------



## bigmac (Jan 13, 2014)

Weeze said:


> I love "shocking" ignorant people with my sex life. Yep, i'm really fat. Yep, I totally get laid all I want. And guess what? I get laid by conventionally attractive people too!




It's interesting how some folks seem to need the validation of "conventionally attractive people."


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh, not even the least bit involving validation. Fat people get it hammered into their heads constantly that they can't get attention. much less sex from anyone other than people who are either just looking for an easy fuck,or someone who needs to go through life with a bag over their head. Turns out that we get the so called "acceptably attractive" people too, and not have to look hard for it either.





bigmac said:


> It's interesting how some folks seem to need the validation of "conventionally attractive people."


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 13, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> Oh, not even the least bit involving validation. Fat people get it hammered into their heads constantly that they can't get attention. much less sex from anyone other than people who are either just looking for an easy fuck,or someone who needs to go through life with a bag over their head. Turns out that we get the so called "acceptably attractive" people too, and not have to look hard for it either.



This! 

I have never forgotten this exchange I had a while ago with someone who stated they were an FA, but, I was wayyy too big for his personal tastes but he liked chatting with me anyway. So had some good conversations and then one night we were messaging and I had stated that someone had contacted me, but, I didn't believe we were a good fit for various reasons. 

He stated that someone in my position should not be picky - I should take what I can get because in essence I don't really deserve more because you know...what do I expect. I should be more realistic. 

I never spoke to him again.

However, yes...my reality from family members time to time, friends, random people online is that I should first be apologetic for wanting to have sex/relationship/dating and secondly - I should take whatever comes along as I have no options. 

At work one day I was asked by a young girl (she made disparaging remarks about me constantly and was a member of management - not realizing I have ears) if I was a virgin. I was completely taken aback by the comment, the setting and the tone. She had just finished talking to another group of co-workers (one of them my friend) about me and how no one could possibly ever want to have sex with me because I'm so fat and hideous )...

I finally responded with a loud laugh and I couldn't stop laughing. I think I finally said something like.."Hell no." (I would have dropped the F bomb if not at work) and walked away. She was and is a horses ass. 

Honestly, I have made it clear on previous occasions that I have had sex with a lot of skinny, attractive guys because many people do not believe that anyone can find you sexually attractive when you are fat especially if they are what society considers conventionally attractive (there clearly must be something wrong with them).


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 13, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> Oh, not even the least bit involving validation. Fat people get it hammered into their heads constantly that they can't get attention. much less sex from anyone other than people who are either just looking for an easy fuck,or someone who needs to go through life with a bag over their head. Turns out that we get the so called "acceptably attractive" people too, and not have to look hard for it either.



yes exactly. so all of the worries the outside world tries to put on us about being sexually attractive can be put aside and we can concentrate on how we are actually treated. but as with people of other sizes it's of advantage to some to have us feel desperate about our sexual viability and lacking in choices in order to maltreat us and make us easier to take advantage of. there are a lot out there who want us to keep desperately explaining and showing that we are sexually attractive. i think that is done and over. i think a lot of people get that it's more important how the people who are sexually attracted actually treat us. in other words we get the same exact treatment as anyone else who can be objectified and we have their same concerns.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 13, 2014)

loveembig said:


> This is an old study and the way it is presented in the article isn’t exactly accurate. The findings were ultimately used to indicate that fat women engage in unprotected sex more often than thin women, had more unwanted pregnancies and higher rates of STDs. It has been used to smear fat women as being unable to control their impulsivity and makes them look like poor decision makers. It just perpetuates the popular bullshit idea that fat chicks are damaged goods.
> 
> Not at all a very flattering picture but what can you expect from the current anti-fat societal climate.



as far as studies go this isn't a very old one. in fact if a study is too new there is no chance for follow up information to be collected that can either reinforce or dispute the original conclusions. the point was that the stereotype that fat women probably weren't having sex could lead to them not receiving the clinical attention they needed for prevention and treatment. of course the study wasn't saying yahoo! fat women are sexually attractive. but the result is that it did because in order to have sexual encounters one must be. on a serious note i can say i do know a lot of men who feel that choosing a fat partner is some kind of guarantee of safety when it comes to STDs, but it is not. if we have sex we can get STDs or get pregnant just as anyone else can. therefore we need preventative measures and also thorough diagnostics and not an expectation that we aren't having sex at all and aren't at risk due to social expectations that have absolutely nothing to do with reality. 

what is sad to me is there are guys here who are really in disbelief. and what is really shocking is how much they tend to convince themselves that they are the ONLY ones attracted to fat women by believing locker room talk. guys don't often tell other guys the truth about their sex life. and a lot also rely on locker room talk they heard in high school and college before most men have even had that many sexual experiences. men do not have to be fetishists to be attracted to fat women. and the idea that men are not attracted to fat women is more related to media than reality. this isn't the only study by any means that has shown that there is absolutely no relationship between size and sex, and there are also studies out there that show there is no relationship between size and marriage or long term relationships. many of them are in the journal of obesity.


----------



## bigmac (Jan 13, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> Oh, *not even the least bit involving validation.* Fat people get it hammered into their heads constantly that they can't get attention. much less sex from anyone other than people who are either just looking for an easy fuck,or someone who needs to go through life with a bag over their head. Turns out that we get the so called "acceptably attractive" people too, and not have to look hard for it either.




When people start going on about how many hot people they've banged its usually because they're looking for validation of some sort. Its usually a certain type of guy going on about how many hot chicks he's had (or could of had if he wanted). When BBWs do this they don't come off looking any better -- IMHO.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 13, 2014)

As you said, that's your opinion. I and several others have stated how others viewed our chances of even having sex and gave examples as to what we have experienced. It wasn't to crow about us getting hot guys and HELLO not all of us fat girls need FA validation to feel confident. I find if I am an interesting person, then I attract interesting men. 




bigmac said:


> When people start going on about how many hot people they've banged its usually because they're looking for validation of some sort. Its usually a certain type of guy going on about how many hot chicks he's had (or could of had if he wanted). When BBWs do this they don't come off looking any better -- IMHO.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 13, 2014)

bigmac said:


> When people start going on about how many hot people they've banged its usually because they're looking for validation of some sort. Its usually a certain type of guy going on about how many hot chicks he's had (or could of had if he wanted). When BBWs do this they don't come off looking any better -- IMHO.



when people brag it's usually in a social situation where there is social pressure. studies aren't conducted at drunk parties and in locker rooms with a ton of people hanging around self calibrating against their buddies. IMHO fat folk aren't any more likely to brag or to feel more insecure sexually than anyone else, though many think they are and are convinced by other people that they are. my thin friends aren't any more sexually secure than my fat friends and have just as many insecurities. they even have fat insecurities on top of them because the media thinks a woman who is a size ten is a fair target for the label of plus size even though the average is a size 16. society is always telling them something is wrong with their bodies as well even if it's not necessarily that they are fat. but even outside of that they are just as likely if not more likely to go for 5 yrs without sex or a date.


----------



## bigmac (Jan 13, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> As you said, that's your opinion. I and several others have stated how others viewed our chances of even having sex and gave examples as to what we have experienced. It wasn't to crow about us getting hot guys and HELLO not all of us fat girls need FA validation to feel confident. I find if I am an interesting person, then I attract interesting men.



I never doubted BBW can and do have sex. There was just something in the way _Weeze_ phrased her post that rubbed me the wrong way. I'm sure you understand as many of my posts seem to rub you the wrong way. I'll let the issue drop. Hope all the BBWs (and BHMs) get all the sex they want.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 13, 2014)

bigmac said:


> I never doubted BBW can and do have sex. There was just something in the way _Weeze_ phrased her post that rubbed me the wrong way. I'm sure you understand as many of my posts seem to rub you the wrong way. I'll let the issue drop. Hope all the BBWs (and BHM) get all the sex they want.




i can't speak for Cinna but i certainly understand at you mean


----------



## loveembig (Jan 14, 2014)

superodalisque said:


> as far as studies go this isn't a very old one. in fact if a study is too new there is no chance for follow up information to be collected that can either reinforce or dispute the original conclusions. the point was that the stereotype that fat women probably weren't having sex could lead to them not receiving the clinical attention they needed for prevention and treatment. of course the study wasn't saying yahoo! fat women are sexually attractive. but the result is that it did because in order to have sexual encounters one must be. on a serious note i can say i do know a lot of men who feel that choosing a fat partner is some kind of guarantee of safety when it comes to STDs, but it is not. if we have sex we can get STDs or get pregnant just as anyone else can. therefore we need preventative measures and also thorough diagnostics and not an expectation that we aren't having sex at all and aren't at risk due to social expectations that have absolutely nothing to do with reality.
> 
> what is sad to me is there are guys here who are really in disbelief. and what is really shocking is how much they tend to convince themselves that they are the ONLY ones attracted to fat women by believing locker room talk. guys don't often tell other guys the truth about their sex life. and a lot also rely on locker room talk they heard in high school and college before most men have even had that many sexual experiences. men do not have to be fetishists to be attracted to fat women. and the idea that men are not attracted to fat women is more related to media than reality. this isn't the only study by any means that has shown that there is absolutely no relationship between size and sex, and there are also studies out there that show there is no relationship between size and marriage or long term relationships. many of them are in the journal of obesity.



The study goes back almost 6 years now and as you should know studies are NOT science. Studies are made up of cherry-picked data that researchers use to formulate conclusions in line with the point of view of who or what organization funded or sponsored the study. This 2008 study was a follow up to a study by the same team that claimed fat women have more unplanned pregnancies which give rise to the concept that overweight women are less likely to use proper contraception. 

Previous studies by the same team observed obese and overweight women also have a higher risk of unintended pregnancy than women of a normal weight.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...women-sex-slender-ones-reveals-new-study.html

The 2008 study in question is also in direct contradiction with a French study published in 2010 that claims obese women are less likely to report having a sexual partner in the past 12 months while being more likely to report and STD or an unplanned pregnancy. 

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/723783
http://www.livescience.com/6616-unplanned-pregnancies-common-obese-women.html

Now which study is to be believed? The truth of the matter is neither study is to be taken at face value because studies such as these are undertaken with ulterior motives in mind. They are planned and sponsored bullshit used to further a particular agenda. Are overweight women having more sex than their thinner counterparts; Yes, No, Maybe, who knows? There is simply no exact way of telling because the outcome of either study depends on the study participants telling the honest truth about their sex lives. And if there is one thing that I am certain about is that people lie like dogs about how many times they get laid.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 14, 2014)

loveembig said:


> The study goes back almost 6 years now and as you should know studies are NOT science. Studies are made up of cherry-picked data that researchers use to formulate conclusions in line with the point of view of who or what organization funded or sponsored the study. This 2008 study was a follow up to a study by the same team that claimed fat women have more unplanned pregnancies which give rise to the concept that overweight women are less likely to use proper contraception.
> 
> Previous studies by the same team observed obese and overweight women also have a higher risk of unintended pregnancy than women of a normal weight.
> 
> ...



At the end of the day- you can only draw conclusions on what each study tries to prove. 

Now whether folks are being truthful or not - one has to come up with the "inner bullshit meter" to weed out those less than truthful answers. 

*Now- short of some sort of longitudinal study...*

As for the methodology - anything can be proven or disproven based on the manner which the data is analyzed- confidence intervals and biases from the researchers themselves. 

One could do a sophisticated "meta-analysis" where you merge the results of all studies to try to come up with some sort of "general" conclusion..


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 14, 2014)

loveembig said:


> The study goes back almost 6 years now and as you should know studies are NOT science. Studies are made up of cherry-picked data that “researchers” use to formulate conclusions in line with the point of view of who or what organization funded or sponsored the study. This 2008 study was a follow up to a study by the same team that claimed fat women have more unplanned pregnancies which give rise to the concept that overweight women are less likely to use proper contraception.
> 
> “Previous studies by the same team observed obese and overweight women also have a higher risk of unintended pregnancy than women of a normal weight.”
> 
> ...



i guess what people believe is what they want to believe 

also wonder what is so upsetting about the idea that fat women may be having lots of sex. also with the unintended pregnancy, people who have more sex have would have more of a risk factor anyway no matter what size they were. that sounds fairly logical and not like fat bashing.


----------



## kentwildt (Jan 14, 2014)

All I csn say is that I LOVE fat women. There is NO way to change me. The more the better. I love you all!!


----------



## bigmac (Jan 15, 2014)

There's a simple reason fat women have higher rates of unwanted pregnancies and STDs. Obesity -- especially for women -- is associated with poverty.

http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/01/where-does-obesity-come-from/283060/

Poor women have higher rates of unplanned pregnancies and STDs regardless of weight. I suspect once you control for income the rates for unplanned pregnancies and STDs between fat and thin women will be pretty much the same.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 15, 2014)

bigmac said:


> There's a simple reason fat women have higher rates of unwanted pregnancies and STDs. Obesity -- especially for women -- is associated with poverty.
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/01/where-does-obesity-come-from/283060/
> 
> Poor women have higher rates of unplanned pregnancies and STDs regardless of weight. I suspect once you control for income the rates for unplanned pregnancies and STDs between fat and thin women will be pretty much the same.



that sounds reasonable. and now the next thing is to explode the things that cause fat people to have higher poverty rates -- the actual politics behind being a fat person.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jan 15, 2014)

I hate these studies.
Sex depends on the person not the body size.


----------



## bigmac (Jan 15, 2014)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> I hate these studies.
> Sex depends on the person not the body size.



Don't take it personally. Social science studies are about groups and trends not individuals.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 16, 2014)

" There's a simple reason fat women have higher rates of unwanted pregnancies and STDs. Obesity -- especially for women -- is associated with poverty. "

That's part of it for sure, but also I think the whole problem with fat bigotry and ignorance within the medical community also comes into play. I have had some bad experiences with bigoted and ignorant doctors when I have sought advice on sexual wellness and contraception. 

Tracy


----------

